
Ask HN: Windows search replacement? - mitm2mitm
I&#x27;m looking for an alternative to the Windows native search (folder and files, not apps).<p>I want to be able to choose where to search (folder, disk) and have the options to filter (like wildcards, filetype and anything else I can get) and order the results.<p>Any suggestions?
======
sh87
Everything search engine
([https://www.voidtools.com](https://www.voidtools.com)) used it long enough
to strongly recommend this.

